

Show HN: wpstatus.com - Manage Many WordPress Sites - sgallant
http://www.wpstatus.com/

======
sgallant
I took a 6-month break from HN and built this status-board with a friend of
mine. When we launch the beta in a week or so, I'd love to hear what HNers
think.

------
bigfoot13442
Great idea. I've needed this for a couple years now. I signed up.

